# New 2008 Papier Mache Tutorials



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Finally got around to getting the tutorials for some of our 2008 props posted, the new posts include:









Papier mache Spiders created from plastic grocery bags, water bottles, wire and broom bristles:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=36









Digger, a reimagining of an old papier mache prop originally created in 1992:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=203









Marsha, a redesigned blucky using papier mache:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=206









And finally some new Cyclops creatures:
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=197

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.

Scott


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't seen the spider before. That's fantastic. The turorials are great too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job ! I'm a big fan of papier mache. I made a cannon and pilings for my
pirate props. What recipe do you use for your homemade papier mache clay ?
Thanks


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Sweet. Nice job. 
I am sure many many people will benefit from these great tutorials Scott!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to go Scott, many thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love looking at the pieces you make. Thanks for showing how it's done.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> Great job ! I'm a big fan of papier mache. I made a cannon and pilings for my
> pirate props. What recipe do you use for your homemade papier mache clay ?
> Thanks


Here's a link to my paste and clay recipe as well as instructions on how to create templates.
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209

Thanks everyone for the comments!
Scott


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

OK - I look at the pictures and think to myself - yeah right, I can make that (sarcasm). They are just too advanced for me. I am not an artist. Then I checked out the tutorials, and I've changed my mind (well, you changed my mind) It may not turn out great like yours, but you make it look so easy I'm no longer intimidated. Thanks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn those look great. I love the spider. Thanks for the How-To.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you !



STOLLOWEEN said:


> Here's a link to my paste and clay recipe as well as instructions on how to create templates.
> http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments!
> Scott


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Here's a link to my paste and clay recipe as well as instructions on how to create templates.
> http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments!
> Scott


I admire your work and appreciate your "how to's". Your site is simply awesome.

My paper mache experience is limited but I intend to do much more with it.

So far I have used it to corpse a bluckie and save two masks that were drying out and starting to crack.

I simply mixed some white glue and water, tore up some paper towels, then brushed the strips right on to the armature. It was cheap, easy, and I was very pleased with the results.

If you don't mind answering a question, do you think white glue, water, and toilet paper or paper towels would make a good paste for adding details to or smoothing out rough areas on a basic strip mache project?

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> If you don't mind answering a question, do you think white glue, water, and toilet paper or paper towels would make a good paste for adding details to or smoothing out rough areas on a basic strip mache project?


Paper towels and toilet paper work well to create different surface effects.

These dragons used toilet tissue for the faces. The faces were too small for traditional strip mache so dry tissue was placed over the armature and paste was applied with a small brush or your fingers.










The interior of the dragon wings used paper towels. The paper towels were soaked in paste then draped onto the wings giving them a leathery appearance. Note that the paper towel had a quilted like texture which worked well for the scaley nature of a dragon.










Other papers work well and offere different surface textures. Crepe paper works well for wrinkles on faces and tissue paper (the kind you use for gift wrapping) works well for smoothness.

Don't be afraid to experiement a little to find materials that produce the results you are seeking.

Remember also to think about how you are going to paint your prop. Dry brushing is an excellent technique for highlighting all the little details in various types of paper. Note how all the wrinkles created with the paper towels "popped" when dry brushed with white paint.










Good Luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those dragons are totally adorable


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Those dragons are totally adorable


Adorable? What!!! They're fierce flesh eating beasts I say! Just kidding...too bad they aren't real..they would make cute little pets...sure they would torment our dogs


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for all your info, your props are great. How heavy are the dragon heads! I am looking for a light weight way to make a head. I had thought of using either the paper towel or kleenex/ Does those methods hold up well? thanks


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Paper towels and toilet paper work well to create different surface effects.
> 
> Don't be afraid to experiement a little to find materials that produce the results you are seeking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice.

I know what you mean about dry brushing. This year I started "spookifying" ceramics, dolls, etc. that I'd find at thrift stores & garage sales. I am an extremely novice artist working to improve my skills and I often paint things black then dry brush with white because it allows me to practice painting and still have a good looking end result.

On the blucky I corpsed, I used wood stain then wiped off the excess. This made the wrinkles pop too.

I look forward to making a few things with mache for this year's haunt and certainly won't be afraid to experiment as that's half the fun.

Hats off to you and the other haunters on this site whose work has inspired me to want to create projects of my own.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I added your tutorials to my favorites. I still think you are the master at paper mache props! I really appreciate you taking the time out to show us how you make them. I will have to make a few small spiders to go with my big spider for next year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorials. Now I know what to do with my upcoming vacation.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazed by your work. Who would have ever thought paper mache could be taken to this level of art?!! Thanks so much for sharing your talent and tutorials with us. Definatly an inspiration.


----------



## mattjfishman (Jan 2, 2009)

sweet, thanks


----------

